# Suche alten Laptop.



## Gahan (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

wie mein Thema schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem alten Laptop. Soll nichts besonders sein. Ich möchte es an eine 6000er DSL-Leitung hängen und brauche es sonst nur zum Schreiben und für kleinere Programme wie z.B. ICQ. Im Grunde genommen sollte es einen vernünftigen Ethernet-Chip drin haben. 

Ich habe natürlich schon bei e-bay geguckt, aber da sind die Dinger trotz ihres Alters nicht gerade preisgünstig. Hätte jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich, wo ich sonst noch suchen könnte?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (11. April 2008)

Was heisst denn preisgünstig ? 

Schau mal bei http://www.harlander.com vorbei, die verkaufen Firmenlaptops - also gebraucht.
zB HP NC6000 mit M715 / 512M / CDRW / ATI9600 für unschlagbare 275Euro (Immer ganz unten beachten - Hier ohne Netzteil ! etwa 80Euro Extra )

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (11. April 2008)

Ansonsten schaust Du Dich mal bei PC Fachgeschäften um. Die könnten vlt was im Occasionsangebot haben.


----------

